# filling stonechips with wax



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

Am trying to remove some small stone chips of the bonnet of car, they are not right through the paint. Would it be possible to try and hide them with some wax, or if filled with laquer would wax hide it.
Any advice appreciated before I ruin my bonnet, have looked at the post on removing stonechips though looks a bit technical.
Have tried to source a repair guy though no luck.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

applying any kind of wax/sealant etc wont work as once it has fully cured it will turn white and basically highlight the chips even more. If you're not confident of doing the work yourself then maybe locate a professional detailer in your area providing there arent too many chips? (if there are lots then getting the front end re-sprayed is the better option).

The general basis for repairing chips is to gradually build a layer of paint in the chip that sits proud of the original paint, then flatten it back with sand paper and then polish out the sanding marks 

Its also worth making sure you have the exact paint match too - i.e no halfords touch up pens etc as these are a poor match :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Fill the chips with kiddies wax crayon then seal it in with Wax - old (dodgy) car dealers trick, but it worked on my Porsche. Cheap too.


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

158 views, and only 2 can comment, obviously not many people have any experience of stone chips.
Would like to know the secret of how not to get stonechips??


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got some ***** Ebony (the wax is black), i'll bring it to the next costa coffee if you want to try it before you buy it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Frankenstein said:


> 158 views, and only 2 can comment, obviously not many people have any experience of stone chips.
> Would like to know the secret of how not to get stonechips??


Dont tail gate people 

Cars with harder paints (like your Merc) tend to chip easier than those with softer paints which tend do just "speckle"...


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Frankenstein said:


> 158 views, and only 2 can comment, obviously not many people have any experience of stone chips.
> Would like to know the secret of how not to get stonechips??


To be fair, Clark has perfectly answered your question of how to deal with the stone chips, and filling them with wax isn't going to work.

As for not getting them in the first place - I'd love to know the secret. Most realistic answer is to consider something like Armourfend or Ventureshield being applied to the vulnerbale areas.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Turtle Wax do a range of wax crayons specifically for chips and scratches. Not a miracle worker but dont cost much.

Black is actually a pretty good colour when it comes to touching in chips. Get a touch up pen from Merc and ensure its well shaken and then use a fine artist brush to apply to the paint. As stated above just keep applying until the paint has build up to the surface. That will look better on its own. You could then use a mildly abrasive polish ( Megs scratch x or SRP)to smooth the paint a bit more instead of sanding it. Sanding will make it less obvious but I can understand your reluctance in using sandpaper. 

You could always ask dealers nearby ( not necessarily Merc ones) who they use to fix stone chip damage as you may be suprised to find a lot of dealers use these companies to prep 2nd hand cars.


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies, apologies for the "tailgating".
PS What does "Tailgating" mean?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Driving too close to the tailgate (boot) of the person in front, so you're in the direct firing line of any stones flicked up by their car.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are trading the car anyway why bother?

The chip on your wing is tiny, I doubt the dealer would even notice. If I were you I would just go the black crayon route before you visit the showrooms! Most cars have stone chips, they are a fact of life.

Just remember the state of your wife's Vitara when you collected that from the dealer. Brand spanking new, scratched to hell and sanding marks to boot!

I know the chips bug you but that is because you know where they are. Just bear in mind who ever buys the Merc won't be such a perfectionist!

How's your back now?


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies all.
Steve, long time no hear, hope you enjoyed Florida. Hopefully only 3 weeks left to go till back ok , touch wood, had to have an operation on my spine in the end.
Must catch up at some point.
Iain K-H


----------

